# Tirar onda/ Tirar sarro



## willg

Oi , eu quero saber o significado da expressao "tirar onda" que acho que é a mesma que "tirar sarro" mas tambem nao sei o significado de "tirar sarro." Se alguem souber por favor me responde!!!! eu quisesse com exemplos por favor!


----------



## Vanda

Tirar onda -  dar-se ares de valente, de culto, de inteligente, de bom, de importante, etc. 

Tirar sarro com a cara de alguém: debochar; fazer zombaria.


----------



## willg

"tirar sarro" é mais como fazer gozaçao mas o "tirar onda" é como achar-se?

Eu me dou ares de valente = Eu tiro onda......

A verdade é que nao sei como usar essa expressao!!! Valda voce poderia me ajudar com alguns exemplos??? por favor????


----------



## olivinha

willg said:


> "tirar sarro" é mais como fazer gozaçao mas o "tirar onda" é como achar-se?
> 
> Eu me dou ares de valente = Eu tiro onda......
> 
> A verdade é que nao sei como usar essa expressao!!! Valda voce poderia me ajudar com alguns exemplos??? por favor????


Eu dou ares de valente = Eu tiro onda......
Fácil: tiro onda de valente. Por exemplo: Fulano é um covarde, mas adora tirar (uma) onda de valente.

Veja aqui, Willg:
f. Tirar onda de. Gíria: Fazer-se ou fingir-se de: Adora tirar onda de rico.

Outros exemplos (Google):
_*Resultado em bom português: quis tirar onda de influente com os bandidos acabou na delegacia prestando esclarecimentos._
_*Se você acabou percebendo que literatura não é mesmo o seu forte e que tirar onda de intelectual não é a sua praia, eis a sua opção._

_Tirar onda_, ou _tirar onda com a minha cara_, também pode ter um significado parecido ao da expressão tirar sarro:
Veja estes exemplos (Google):
*_A questão é a seguinte, quando o Frederico resolve tirar onda com a minha cara, eu me garanto. Mas com computadores....A história é outra._
*_isso eu queria q um branquelo folgado viesse tirar onda com a minha cara só por causa da minha cor que aí sim iria dar um motivo para que eles falassem *...*
_
O


----------



## willg

Ahhh bom agora entendo e ainda melhor com o website que voce me deu!!! Valeu olivinha!!!!! obrigadao!


----------



## Brasileño

Engraçado, mas fiquei com as mesmas dúvidas quanto a traduzir estas expressões para o espanhol. Vocês saberiam dizer como estas expressões poderiam ser ditas em espanhol?

Tirar onda = ??? (Esp)
Tirar Sarro = ??? (Esp)


----------



## Tomby

Brasileño said:


> Engraçado, mas fiquei com as mesmas dúvidas quanto a traduzir estas expressões para o espanhol. Vocês saberiam dizer como estas expressões poderiam ser ditas em espanhol?
> 
> Tirar onda = ??? (Esp)
> Tirar Sarro = ??? (Esp)


Segundo a informação da *Vanda*, "tirar onda" em espanhol poderia ser: "_darse aires de valiente, de culto, de inteligente, de bueno, de importante, etc._". Numa palavra, ser um "_pedante_". Em várias palavras (provérbio espanhol): "_De dinero y santidad, la mitad de la mitad_".
Exemplo: "Fulano _de dinero y santidad, la mitad de la mitad_".

"Tirar sarro com a cara de alguém": penso que deve ser em espanhol "_burlarse de alguien_" ou "_reirse a la cara de alguien_". Exemplo: "_Fulano es un maleducado porque siempre se ríe a la cara de la gente_".

*Olivinha* deu muita informação para esclarecer estes conceitos: 
"Tirar onda de": Fazer-se ou fingir-se de: "Adora tirar onda de rico". Em espanhol: "_Le encanta dárselas de rico (e não tem poupado um tostão)_"; 
"Fulano é um covarde, mas adora tirar (uma) onda de valente", em espanhol seria: "_Fulano es un cobarde y se las da de valiente_".

Há mais variações, mas estas são muito populares. 
Espero ter ajudado. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Cipriana

En argentina decimos HACERSE EL CANCHERO. Es muy común y no expresión que la sustituya.


----------



## Cipriana

....como traducción de TIRAR ONDA.
Para TIRAR SARRO, ni idea. BURLANDO DE... puede ser.


----------



## deremate

En realidad, en el Rio de la Plata, decimos para "tá tirando a onda" como " de qué te la das" y "tirar sarro de alguém" es como cargar...


----------



## pkogan

En Argentina "tirar onda a alguien" (esp) = _paquerar, flertar (port)_. "_Tirar sarro_" (port) no es una expresión utilizada aquí. "Sarro" (esp) es aquella sustancia bacteriana que se acumula en los dientes y que es necesario sacar a través del cepillado dental.
"_Tirar sarro_" (port) = "burlarse de alguien", "cargar a alguien" (esp).


----------



## pkogan

"tirar onda" (port) = "hacerse el/la ..." (esp)
Ej: Maria se hace la valiente, pero en realidad tiene miedo.
     Juan se hace el intelectual, pero no lee ni un solo libro.


----------



## julioprof

Tirar sarro = tomar el pelo, burlarse de
Tirar onda = presumir


----------



## Mangato

julioprof said:


> Tirar sarro = tomar el pelo, burlarse de
> Tirar onda = presumir


 

En leguaje coloquial 
tirar onda = *sacar pecho*
tirar sarro* = vacilar*


----------

